# It Won't Be Long... 60 Days!



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Outstanding photos!... Only thing that would make them better is if I were in them... Counting the days!!... Got my boat in storage and my shanty out and ready..


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Great pics IBJ....Thanks!!!! Getting my reels loaded with new line this evening. The walleye ones anyhow. Getting a new panfish reel for my bday next month.

Last year there was ice before Thanksgiving if I remember correctly


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup we were on moggy nov 15th


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thought it was Nov 21st we were on Moggy?Think I'll pass on Palm Rd (Moggy) this season and wait for Congress Lake Rd to Freeze. 









1st Lunker of the season.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a beast lol. Still awesome to be on ice before thanksgiving in Ohio


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Couldn't remember the exact dates as I litterally just deleted the pics from it last week. I know it was in the timeframe of mine and your posted dates. I'll pass this year. Fish2win and Lovin life can have at it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, Sean & Mark can have all of Palm Rd to themselves.... not to mention Minnowhead Ray too.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

You guys are killin me with the pics. Had the fever so bad i filled the tub with ice, turned the a/c real low, put my suit and boots on and sat there. LOL


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Stampede said:


> You guys are killin me with the pics. ...



Don't let IBJ get to you. He just likes to cause trouble! Here he is about a week ago. Doesn't look like he's thinking too hard about being out on the ice.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ray and mark tried to lure me and Sean into the woods 2 year ago to their "secret pond" but we didn't fall for their tricks. Nimi #2


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

El Nino will result in warmer than usual winter. Heck its going to be in the 70's most of next week. #indianSummer


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You keep telling us you always catch something at Nimi Erie Angler51. No worries bro, I'm sure they make a cream that'll fix ya right up.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Every time Lovin Life and I are on the ice at Nimi, we pass by ErieAngler and ask how's the bite? He just looks at us like this...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I Always have a few more layers on to keep you hyhenas away. God your wrong Ray. And where the hell do you find. all these random pictures?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

For certain, we won't be ice fishing in November like last season.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never say never.... We got 31 days till the end of it


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

With he forecast for 70's the first week of November, dont think any Artic Blast following afterwards can chill the inland lakes that fast so we can walk on it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Every time Lovin Life and I are on the ice at Nimi, we pass by ErieAngler and ask how's the bite? He just looks at us like this...
> View attachment 196558


I always wondered who was doing those triple toe loops


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That is most likely Sean since he likes to slide all over the ice and break his marcum


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha that was him Laynhardwood. Don't let him tell you different. Hey, didn't we fish in November last year, then it thawed and we had to wait till later? I can't remember when we actually got back on? Was it Two weeks later?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol. Your a sick man. I know why u and lovin fish so much together. Ya I can't remember when we got back on but played for about a week at Palm mid to late November. 

I'm guessing most guys here don't know your guys fishing trip game you play. They would have a whole different outlook on you sickos. Chocolate chip, peanut butter, raisin, or Hershey kiss blossom? What's your choice? I guess it doesn't matter after what you guys do to them. Do they come with a cup of milk


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

First time on the ice for me last year was january 11th. That was 5" of ice, about a week later we had 12"


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ended up at one point last year, forget the date, fishing 26" at mosquito


----------

